# My kitten



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone got any good advice about how I can get my kitten to use the litter tray?
Also whats the best thing to use to clean up!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

i always place my kittens in the litter tray straight after each time they eat. i sometimes even help them scrat in the tray with their paw so they get a feel for what it is. Eventually after this happening everytime they eat or if they pee outside of the tray they get the nack of it. They do like to be clean.
I clean out the tray with special spray from the petshop designed to get rid of odours.
You can actually buy a spray that encourages kittens to pee in the box too.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

If your kitten pee's on the carpet and you have a stain clean it with white vinegar
Are you using the same litter the breeder used ? if not then change the litter as some cat/kittens are fussy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

jobrian said:


> Has anyone got any good advice about how I can get my kitten to use the litter tray?
> Also whats the best thing to use to clean up!


He probably was not trained. You'll need to spend a few hours with him; in a room with litter tray. Watch him - as soon as baby will start looking for a place to wee - take him very gently and place into litter tray. May be after he will leave a "mark" in litter tray and scoop litle bit - he could learn. May be you will need to repeit it a few times. 
Also - many cats prefer to have separate trays for wee and poo.


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

The best thing to clean it up with to stop your kitty peeing in the same places is biological washing powder. This doesn't contain ammonium which most cleaning products do. Ammonium makes the wee smell stronger to the kitten and he is more likely to repeat on the carpet.


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello 
Thank you to you all for the advice,its reall appreciated 

Please keep the advice coming


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Try using a piece of loo paper to take on the smell of your kitts wee/poo, and place it in the litter tray,also watch and see if they have certain behaviours leading up to the act and you'll be able to know best when to approach for teachingDoes he or she talk before they do their biz? Our cats and kittens run around(I suppose to get everything moving) right before they fill their traysAnd some kitts are "toilet talkers"-in that they talk to tell you they need the loo, they talk getting into the loo and tell you what they're doing whilst using the loo I agree that as cats are clean animals in general,he/she will want to be litter-trained as much as you want them to be, and with your persistence and patience, you will be a happy slave to a fully trained kitty who may surprise you and wash his/her paws afterwards too I would use a damp cloth with a smidgen of washing up liquid to clean up any accidents I am speaking of our cats/kitts now, but we've been quite fortunate in that mum does a great job of litter-training her kitts adn the odd one that takes a bit longer is usually(not always) the boys-very lazy and can be mardy , so i do think as your his/her "mum" you'll figure it out,and on the plus it's a great excuse to spend even more time with your kittPlease do let us know how you both get on and keep at it,you'll get their


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

How old were your kittens when you got them? Before I got mine I read that they need to be atleast 10 weeks old, because their mum litter trains them herself...

For stains, I got some 'Pet Stain Remover', I havn't had to use it yet but I guess it works! It's available in most pet shops and big supermarkets.

-good luck


----------

